# Manor “funky wallpaper” Farmhouse Runcorn Nov 2011



## kevsy21 (Nov 26, 2011)

What a fine house this must have been its heyday, it’s set over 3 floors with each floor containing plenty of rooms. It has at least 6/7 bedrooms on the upper floors and a large conservatory on the rear of the property.
There are outbuildings to the side and evidence of a shop being there at sometime. It’s set in acres of land with an orchard, it’s a shame to see such a grand place rotting away.To the rear is an old tip which 

Georgie pointed out a old tip behind it with old pottery and bottles evident.
Surprisely unable to find any info on the place, although I get the impression it was a business on some point.Would love to know the history of this place.
By the look of the lovely eye catching wallpaper  it has been empty quite a few years.

Since we were closeby we decided to take a look,tbh it wasnt bad at all.There is evidence there was people living rough here at some point.

The highlight was the retro wallpaper

Visited with the "Man with no name" Aka Georgie






Nice carpet to go with the wallpaper




Nice heater for the winter




Remains of the one of the kitchens with the "Do It All" label paint




Rear kitchen remains me of a scullery minus the slab




Nice wallpaper!!




The old cellar




Upstairs​





















Nice!!









The large Hornets nest someone had beat me to demolishing it




The old shop building.







Good prices?










The old crest on the front of the house​


Plus potential good digs in the old tip behind?


----------



## The Cat Crept In (Nov 26, 2011)

Nice place not shore about that wallpaper


----------



## nelly (Nov 26, 2011)

Good stuff mate, very nice decor too


----------



## kevsy21 (Nov 27, 2011)

The Cat Crept In said:


> Nice place not shore about that wallpaper



Cheers m8,didnt you go here last year?


----------



## smiler (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice One kevsy, I liked the décor, Thanks


----------



## georgie (Nov 28, 2011)

not a bad little place this and the tip aint bad aswell


----------



## Em_Ux (Nov 28, 2011)

Wow they really loved patterned wallpaper!

Looks a good explore. Thanks for posting


----------



## kevsy21 (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks for the comments


----------

